# Trådlöst nätverk till gentoo

## Memrix

Ska väl säga sanningen. Min far tyckte att jag hade alldeles för mycket tid fram för datorn så oturligt nog sade han upp internet uppkoppling för mig. Men med lite trixande fixa jag upp grannens WEP krypterade nät. Är väldigt intresserad av att installera gentoo men hur går det med det trådlösa isåfall ? Jag har ett

```
Atheros AR5BXB61
```

Någon som vet ? Och hur ska jag genomföra installationen på det minst smärtsamma sätt (då jag fortfarande jag vill göra allting själv som i basic cd:n)

//Mvh Alexander

----------

